# Vane placement for FITA/Field arrows?



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Offset with a straight clamp or no offset and use a helical clamp....just need a bit to get it spinning...


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

You always want a little spin on the arrow, just like rifling in a gun barrel, the spinning inertia helps keep the projectile flying more accurately, a straight clamp and 1-2 degree slight offset is all you need...anymore doesn't gain you tighter groups, only causes more drag and a lower long distance impact point...experiment a little. Cheers.


----------

